# Brake Controllers



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I have been sharing with DH about the discussions on brake controllers, and have mentioned that the consensus is that Prodigy is best. He is asking me why it is best. Could some of you give me some answers to that. Our current controller is a Husky. When we bought the camper we bought a"a brake controller" and had it installed. Not knowing much about them, we let him put on what he had. 
Help me, please.









Rita


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

-Applies power to the trailer brakes in proportion to vehicle's deceleration.

-No level adjustment necessary - it adjusts itself to varying terrain as you drive.

-The only inertial control that works proportionally in reverse - great for backing into tough spots.

-Digital display depicts voltage delivery to trailer during braking.

-Continual diagnostics check for proper connection, shorted magnet condition and much more.

-Exclusive "boost" feature gives users the ability to apply more initial trailer braking power when towing heavier trailers.

-Power-saving mode reduces drain on battery when vehicle is not in use.

This is from their web site and pretty much tells the story.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What he said.....and it works just like Tekonsha says it does.

Tim


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Trivia question:

How many folks initially thought that Tekonsha was an Asian manufacturer?

(I did) shy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rita,

7heaven covered all the selling points pretty well. The one that makes the Prodigy unique is the 'proportional' braking control. This provides for a much smoother and safer braking experience.

The boost control is very valuable going downhill or in slippery conditions, as it allows the trailer to start breaking a little earlier and harder than your tow vehicle, which will help keep the trailer in line, and from trying to swap ends with the TV!









Quite simply... It is the best there is!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Pulled my 23RS to Florida from North Carolina with a Reese controller, it seemed to work fine until the last 15 or so feet of stopping (when you ease up on the brakes)the trailer just seemed to stop braking and push my TV. Last week my Prodigy came in and all I can say is WHAT A DIFFERENCE. First drive and my DW was even commenting on how smooth the stopping became. It is simply the best! Well worth the $95 ($104 shipped) from

http://www.rvwholesalers.com/catalog/


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Couldn't have said it any better than 7heaven & Doug

Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you for the quick responses. DH is satisfied with the answers, and is now in favor of the prodigy.

Thanks again,

Rita


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Thank you for the quick responses. DH is satisfied with the answers, and is now in favor of the prodigy.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> ...


No fair! You decided before I had a chance to chime in.









I just switched to a prodigy from Tekonsha Voyager. The difference is night and day. No more herky- jerky stops at lights and such. I can hardly tell the trailer is behind me when braking.

My 2 cents. You'll be happily surprised when you use it.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

They are the best, because you don't notice them. If you have a poor controller you WILL notice it as the trailer puuuuusssshhhhheessss you forward as you attempt to stop.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

A couple of selling points were not well covered.

Error codes, it not only does a continuous check on status it tells you what the problem is.

Towing in snow or ice. The controller will not over apply brakes and even if you press hard enough to get your ABS to activate. So the trailer will not lock up and want to slide by you.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

They are great, make sure you get the wiring harness with the controller that matches your vehicle it makes it an easier install.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

OK another question.
We have a husky now, what are we going to have to do to change the wiring to the prodigy?
DH is somewhat mechanically challenged, I am the techno-geek in this family. Good thing we both aren't, it would be war! We actually complement each other quite nicely.

Rita


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Depending on your tow vehicle the best thing might be to purchase the specific vehicle-to-prodigy cable. It's already pre-wired with the tow vehicle plug on one end and the prodigy plug on the other. Very simple to install.

Availability depends on what type of vehicle you have.

Ed


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

My .02 is this:

I just hooked up the Prodigy in the TV last week. It replaced the Tekonsha Envoy my dealer had installed. I hooked to the camper in the backyard and pulled her around to the driveway for this weekend.

What did I notice? Nothing.

No jerking, no pulling, no brake lock on the grass...nothing, not even a twinge even backing up. It was great.

I only hope she pulls that good out on the road.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> My .02 is this:
> 
> I just hooked up the Prodigy in the TV last week. It replaced the Tekonsha Envoy my dealer had installed. I hooked to the camper in the backyard and pulled her around to the driveway for this weekend.
> 
> ...


....another happy customer.


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

fl_ford said:


> http://www.rvwholesalers.com/catalog/
> [snapback]88936[/snapback]​


Is this the best deal out there? It even seems too low to be true.
Thanks for your thoughts - Rich


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

LadyDi, if your tow vehicle is pre-wired for a brake controller, most late model domestic trucks are if they have a factory tow package, there will be a plug under the dash, and a harness. The Husky is probably wired into the harness already. You can either, wire the prodigy into the existing harness, or get a premade harness that will plug into the bag of your prodigy, and the truck from a number of manufacturers. I got mine from RVWholesalesrs for the Excursion, but had wired the GM harness to the prodigy harness with the Avalanche.

Tim


----------

